# looped tubes and the ammo



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

I am looking to bu 2 sets of looped tubes i got 2040 in a 38inch draw and 475% for 3/8 steel and for hafe inch steel should i get 1745 or 1842 both looped and i am 16 so i am not the strongest so if 1842 will work i would rather get that and both would be a 36 inch draw at 455% i looked over other chats and i could not find the info i was looking for hope you can help


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

In the beginning of it i ment to say buy not bu oops


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

2040 is quite adequate for .50 steel, but you need to stretch it to 550% or more.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

:yeahthat:
1/2" and looped 2040 is my favorite combo.


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Really i did not think 2040 was that strong


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I earned my first Power Rangers badge with looped 2040 and .495 lead ball at 209.5 fps.

Frame: - Cashew Fork Ringshooter

Bands/tubes - looped Dankung 2040 tubes, 7 inches pull. Jim Harris (Performance Catapults) pouch

Ammo - .495 cal lead ball, measured weight 172 grains/11.2 grams

FPE - 16.8 lb/ft 22.78 joules

Velocity - 209.5 fps

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/?p=254390


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Whats the power rangers badgei am sort of new so this might be a stypid question


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

It's the raw power side of the "300 Club". You need to generate at least 15 lb/ft of energy at not less than 180 fps for the Power Ranger badge. For Speed Freaks you need at least 300 fps. The current SSF power and speed records stand at:

Tobse - *80 lb/ft/109.5 joules 188 fps* (1.0inch/25mm steel - 1024gr/67gm)

Beanflip *519.6 fps* (.25cal/6.35mm steel - 16 gr/1.05 gm - 9.7 lb/ft 13.15 joules)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Are those all hand drawn or like i the slingslingshot channel were draws it with hia feet


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

80ft/lb thars crazy that can kill a deer


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

fergusonshooter said:


> Really i did not think 2040 was that strong


If there is anybody on this forum that knows Chinese tubes it is Henry. The small tubes (2040, 1842 and 1750) can do just about everything you could ask for power wise. I can tell you looped 1745's on a Dankung sling are a handful and VERY powerful when using the correct ammo weight.

The *ONLY* reason, and I mean *ONLY* reason I don't use looped tubes is I don't like the spaghetti of the small tubes ... other wise I would.

I would imagine two loops of 2040 or 1842 per side would send the heavy ammo I shoot with no problem and probably faster then what I'm getting with a single tube and maybe easier to pull to boot !

I hope you read all the work Henry did on Chinese tubes, these is a lot of info in there.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

fergusonshooter said:


> 80ft/lb thars crazy that can kill a deer


Just so you know the average .22 has about 128fpe ?

What that sling has is tremendous momentum, that 1024gr ball moving out at 188fps is a smasher of anything in its path. (it in effect has more momentum that a 125gr 357mag leaving the barrel at 1500 fps)

1024gr x 188fps = 192512 u/m - 80 ft/lb

125gr x 1500fps = 187500 u/m - 624 ft/lb

The energy is one thing, the momentum is another. Momentum is the force or push/smash of the projectile .... energy is different matter !

wll

BTW: If you saw the video of him shooting to get these #'s, he is using all the strength he can muster and a long draw, he also had a couple of RTS's that could have killed him if things really went south. Nobody in their right mind is going to shoot that unless for a contest to get in record books. IMHO what he did was just crazy ;- )


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

I orders some 2040 tubes at 38 inch draw and some 1842 at 36 inch and some 1/2 inch for hunting with the 1842. I have some 2040 tubes they came with my torque slingshot but there chinese cut so i can only pull them back to about 32 inches at the most but they still throw that ball fast almost as fast as my tapered tbg 31mm down to 21mm and i can pull those back to about 42 inches i cant wait to see how these bands work


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> I earned my first Power Rangers badge with looped 2040 and .495 lead ball at 209.5 fps.
> 
> Frame: - Cashew Fork Ringshooter
> 
> ...


Hi Henry,

How long are you drawing the 7" 2240 tubes to get 210 fps? The active release that you use also contributes to added speed.

I use looped 2240 with 6 3/4" to 7" length and a 32" draw. I pause at full draw to aim. With 3/8" steel I might get 200fps on a hot day.

Thanks


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

And wgat do you mean the spaghetti of small tubes like how thin they are?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

fergusonshooter said:


> And wgat do you mean the spaghetti of small tubes like how thin they are?


Small tubes tend to get tangled up on each other so many call it spaghetti.

wll


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Ok its happened to me some times but it seems to happen just as much with tbg to me


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

fergusonshooter said:


> Ok its happened to me some times but it seems to happen just as much with tbg to me


Yes, but it is easier just to shake the frame an usually the single tubes straighten themselves out quickly.

wll


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)




----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Saved a little owl that was stuck on the ground and it was getting dark out some we slowly got him up in a tree because he could not fly he was just hopping it was getting dark out so i could not have just left him there we did call animal rescue but they were closed so if he is still there tomorrow we will try agian we did see his mom once frying by so there is still hope that she might feed him that days work


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Good call, hope he is OK tomorrow ?

wll


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

I went back in the morning and he was gone so i dont know


----------

